# Meme ucu



## FlyingBird

_Please, can you tell me the meaining for both "meme" and "ucu".

Really could not find it,thank you in advance_


----------



## ancalimon

It's "nipple"

meme: breast
uç: tip, edge

meme ucu: tip of breast


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> It's "nipple"
> 
> meme: breast
> uç: tip, edge
> 
> meme ucu: tip of breast


What 'meme *başı*' and 'göğüs' means?

thank you


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> What 'meme *başı*' and 'göğüs' means?
> 
> thank you


Anyone can tell me the meaning of those 2 words?


----------



## Reverence

"Baş" means "head". "Göğüs" means "breast". You could look them up in any dictionary, you know.


----------



## FlyingBird

So what is difference between 'göğüs' and 'meme' then?

And difference between meme ucu,meme başı,göğüş ucu,göğüş başı (i guess those 4 are all the same,can you confirm it?)

Any way can be considered as vulgar?


Please somebody answer me because this is very important for me


----------



## Rallino

Göğüs means _breast_, but it can also be used to refer to the _chest_ of your body, while _meme_ only means breast.
From _meme_, we have the scientific term _memeliler_ - mammals.
Chicken breast is _tavuk *göğsü*_.



> And difference between meme ucu,meme başı,göğüş ucu,göğüş başı (i guess those 4 are all the same,can you confirm it?)


I've never heard of _göğüs başı_. The others exist, but, compared to _meme ucu_, they're rarer.

Neither _meme_ nor _göğüs_ is vulgar.


----------

